# Southport 2011?



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Are any of you up for Southport this year dates i'm looking at are Wednesday July 6th to Sunday July 10th on PLeasurelands Car Park as per previous years.

Price will be £7 per night water and toilet emptying available all hardstanding

There is a Rock Concert on I believe in Victoria Park this weekend.

Please post on here if you are interested before I go ahead with it.


Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Might be if we are free

stew


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

Could be interested Jacquie as we could leave on Sat. am to make our way to the Northern Motor Home Show at Knutsford.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Jackie - I heard that the Proms in the Park was going to be cancelled this year due to the cutbacks, is the Rock concert you mention the Jedi Festival? Its held in memory of Chris Maw who died suddenly of Sudden Adult Death Sundrome and is a fund raising 'do' but its a family orientated event - is it the same one you are talking about? We will be there.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Yes - just looked at the dates - heres a link www.southportrocks.co.uk


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

georgiemac said:


> Hi Jackie - I heard that the Proms in the Park was going to be cancelled this year due to the cutbacks, is the Rock concert you mention the Jedi Festival? Its held in memory of Chris Maw who died suddenly of Sudden Adult Death Sundrome and is a fund raising 'do' but its a family orientated event - is it the same one you are talking about? We will be there.


Yes Marie thats the one I think tickets are £15 if pre booked but as we are camping opposite the Park no need to buy any you can hear it from the comfort our your own van 

Mind you could be a bit noisy for those of you that don't like rock music :roll: :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Suppose so jac :roll:

Not seen the booking form yet?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

clive1821 said:


> Suppose so jac :roll:
> 
> Not seen the booking form yet?


I have not listed it yet Clive just seeing if anybody is interested in coming to Southport this year

Jacquie


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok jac just let us know if you do or add my name as and when...


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Jacquie, 

Sounds good to us and it is the week before the northern show. Count us in if it gets confirmed. 

Sooty (Kath and Keith)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

sooty10 said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> 
> Sounds good to us and it is the week before the northern show. Count us in if it gets confirmed.
> 
> Sooty (Kath and Keith)


Hi Kath & Keith

Yes its the weekend before the Northern Show its also the weekend after the NEW Summer Fair Show at Shrewsbury so all in the same area on the left hand side of the country  we can all play follow my leader up the north west :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Yes please for us


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Ok I have now listed it as a rally  can you all please get adding your names to me rally listy and let me know which day you will be arriving please.

Look forward to seeing lots of you there

Southport Rally

Jacquie


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

I am interested


----------



## Elvis1709 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Jacqie,

Unable to make Southport in July this year, but as an alternative, if you don't get the numbers for July, there is a Jazz Festival on the late May Bank Holiday weekend in Southport.

Steve


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Jacquie,

We have put our name on the list, hope to Arrive Wednesday. Leaving for the Spanish rally at Denia this week but will keep in touch.

Thanks Kath and Keith


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

Yes please for us too 8) 

Les and Sue


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Its all listed now guys and gals in the rally section, can you all add your names to me list please. Thanks

MEES
Rocles
rocky58

Southport Rally

Look forward to seeing you all there  and please let me know your arrival day if you can, Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Could all on me listy for Southport let me know what day you are arriving please if you haven't already done so, Ta.

We do have plenty of room for a few more its a big car park :lol: 




Jacquie


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

We will arrive Wednesday. Do you have the postcode or gps links for the sat nav. 

Thanks.

Sooty


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

We are arriving Thursday


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

sooty10 said:


> We will arrive Wednesday. Do you have the postcode or gps links for the sat nav.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sooty


Hi Sooty

Post code is listed in the rally listing :roll: Marine Drive, Southport PR8 1RX and we will be in the car park nearest to the beach.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more of you joining us at Southport this year???????????


Can those on me listy please let me know what day they are arriving
just so i'm not hanging around all day waiting for you.


Jacquie


----------



## Elvis1709 (Dec 10, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> Any more of you joining us at Southport this year???????????
> 
> Can those on me listy please let me know what day they are arriving
> just so i'm not hanging around all day waiting for you.
> ...


Sorry Jacquie,

Can't come to Southport this year, we're in France, but look forward to seeing you at Grantham Rally.

Steve & Anne XX


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

[/quote]

Sorry Jacquie,

Can't come to Southport this year, we're in France, but look forward to seeing you at Grantham Rally.

Steve & Anne XX[/quote]

Thats a pity Steve  still see you soon.

Now can all on me listy for Southport let me know what day they are arriving please, just post on here if you haven't already let me know via a pm.

We do have room for a few more as well its all hard standing so no chance of sinking if wet.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Recon i'm talking to me self again on here :roll:  come on folks please let me know which day you intend joining us at Southport.





Jacquie


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Be Friday this time Jaquie xx Marie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

So far I have heard from the following folks as to what day you are arriving, could the rest of you copy & paste and add yourselves to the list please with your arrival day. Ta

Jacqiue

Sooty10 WEDNESDAY
Polo WEDNESDAY
Rocles THURSDAY
georgiemac FRIDAY
Sennen523 THURSDAY
jakjon WEDNESDAY


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

Sooty10 WEDNESDAY 
Polo WEDNESDAY 
Rocles THURSDAY 
georgiemac FRIDAY 
Sennen523 THURSDAY 
jakjon WEDNESDAY
Val33 WEDNESDAY
JANRAY FRIDAY


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could the following folks please let me know there arrival day for this rally.

1302
domannhal
alandsue
rocky58
olly_sam
Jezport
ICDSUN
SilverF1
Teleman




Jacquie


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Sooty10 WEDNESDAY 
Polo WEDNESDAY 
Rocles THURSDAY 
georgiemac FRIDAY 
Sennen523 THURSDAY 
jakjon WEDNESDAY 
Val33 WEDNESDAY 
JANRAY FRIDAY
Greenasthegrass FRIDAY
SilverF1 WEDNESDAY
Jezport FRIDAY


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could the following folks please let me know there arrival day for this rally. Ta

1302
domannhal
alandsue
rocky58
olly_sam
ICDSUN
Teleman




Jacquie


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hoping to be there Wednesday Jacquie. Lot of loose ends at the moment. Will explain when we arrive.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Friday after the kids finish school.


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

Wednesday, all being well.

Alan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sooty10 WEDNESDAY
Polo WEDNESDAY
Rocles THURSDAY
georgiemac FRIDAY
Sennen523 THURSDAY
jakjon WEDNESDAY
Val33 WEDNESDAY
JANRAY FRIDAY
Greenasthegrass FRIDAY
SilverF1 WEDNESDAY
Jezport FRIDAY
Alandsue WEDNESDAY
teleman WEDNESDAY
rocyk58 THURSDAY
Roadromer THURSDAY
olly_sam FRIDAY


Now that leaves the following folks to let me know which day they are arriving at Southport please.

domannhal






Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We do still have room for a few more at Southport nothing organised just a do your own thing and its all hard standing so no chance of sinking if it's wet.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could those attending this rally please download the MHF Badge and add your user name and christian names to it and place in your window. Thanks

Copies below which ever one you fancy



Jacquie


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I cant remember the user name of the person asking about my awning panels but I will be bringing some samples with to this rally.

I will also bring awning tie down kits with and will donate £2.00 from every one sold to the MHF charity.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

If you need to contact me my mobile number is 0753 863 6122, please let me know if you are not going to attend as it saves me hanging about waiting for you.

Thank you

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could mangothemadmonk & yeggypsy please let me know there arrival days. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All from a windy Southport we have had brilliant sun shine and rain and wind so far.

For those of you arriving today the gate is shut you will have let yourselves in, we have the bottom half of the car park so please head down to my van before parking up.

Could suedew please let me know if she is coming or not as I had you down for Wednesday arrival and its now Thursday :roll: where for art thouh Sue.

If any of you are not coming please either ring or text me on *0753 863 6122* as I don't live on the internet as some of you seem to think :lol:

We do have plenty of room if any more would like to join us but please let me know you are coming ring or text me please.

Jacquie


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We will leave as soon as Sue leaves work, not sure when though.

Please make sure the weather has been sorted by then :wink:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Apologies to all, have a great time, have sent Jacquie a couple of pms  
For those that haven't heard I had a senior moment, thought it was next week :roll:    

Believe me I would much rather be at Southport, have been 'spring' cleaning. 8O 

John off to golf on Sunday and knew we had to come back early. :roll:

Sue


----------



## Tone2 (Apr 15, 2010)

Just driven past the Pleasureland car park en route to exercising the dogs in the dunes, and saw a fair old gaggle of m/hs on site. Would that be you lot then? Looks like a good turnout.

Tony


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

F


Tone2 said:


> Just driven past the Pleasureland car park en route to exercising the dogs in the dunes, and saw a fair old gaggle of m/hs on site. Would that be you lot then? Looks like a good turnout.
> 
> Tony


It is indeed. If you're passing again, drop by and say hello.


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi Jacquie and John. Thanks very much for having us, and we hope that we didn't wake too many people when we left this morning! We enjoyed our time with you although the music was a bit loud last night!!!! Enjoy the rest of your weekend, and once again thanks for arranging the meet etc.

Beth and Ray (Polo and Himself)


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Had a great weekend relaxing. Thanks to Jaq n John for arranging. 
Great to see meet up with past ralliers and yes Beth you did wake me up but seeing as it was you two I will let you off xx

Johnny n Shirl aka Mangothemadmonk n Mrs M


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks Jacquie and John for arranging a great weekend. We really enjoyed the BBQ and "natter" evening on Saturday night.
As always, we met some lovely people and look forward to the next time.

Thanks again Jac & John.
AL and Jan.

sennen523.


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

Nice weekend at Southport, thanks to LadyJ and co. Even some of the Rock Festival music next door was ok....Lancashire Hotpots with their Chippy Tea were headliners on Friday  

Preston a bit chaotic on the way back due to enforced mingling with the Manchester/Blackpool Cycle riders 8O 

cheers,
Les (LEZ 5658 / Rocles)


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Everyone - arrived home after a long journey!!! had a lovely weekend here in our hometown, thanks for all the good work Jac. and John Hope to see some of you at the Northern Show or at Malvern. Nice to meet new people. Stay safe - Marie and George.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Super time thanks Jacqui and John for your organisation.

Greenie n Drew


----------



## olly_sam (Apr 20, 2010)

Great weekend and thanks jac&john


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks to all that turned up at Southport what a nice bunch you all were  weather wasn't too bad either for a change at least we all managed to get out and about.

Thanks to jakjon Jackie & John and alandsue Alan & Sue for the BBQ and all who participated in it, was nice to see some old friends joining in and some new ones  

We hope to do it again next year at roughly the same time as it was definitely quieter than at the end of July.


Thanks all for a lovely time in Southport


Jacquie & John


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

It was our third time at Southport and we enjoyed it very much.

Thank you to everyone who contributed as without you all what would we have?

Just an empty car park :lol:


----------

